# 1st time showing this year!



## dogfaeries

Scarlet and I are getting up at dark thirty in the morning and heading a couple of hours north, to our first dog show since last fall. With Covid, things are all crazy show-wise, but we’re going to give it a whirl. 

My dog is looking pretty good. Blew her coat, went in heat, grew her coat back, so we should be all set through the rest of the Oklahoma show circuit. 

Majors both days this weekend, which is great. We need those. Have a judge change on Sunday, so now we have to show to Jimmy Moses. Ergggh. She’s not really his type of dog, so I don’t hold out much hope for that day. But you can’t win if you don’t show, so we’ll be there. 

Gave the beast a bath tonight, so off to bed. I have to leave at 5:00 am to get there in plenty of time to get ready to show. Why do shepherds always have to show at 8:00 am?


----------



## Jenny720

Yeah it always seems like that when I went to go see them 8:00 a.m. lol She looks beautiful. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Sabis mom

Pretty Girl! Go get em Scarlet!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Good luck!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks guys. She loves to show, which is nice. Hopefully I’ll have good news to share. Someone has to win those majors, it might as well be Scarlet, lol.


----------



## dogma13

Good luck to you and Scarlet!


----------



## Bearshandler

Are you familiar with any of the dogs at the nationals?


----------



## Fodder

best of luck.. she looks lovely


----------



## readaboutdogs

Good luck!! Scarlett's a pretty girl!!


----------



## Heartandsoul

So glad you both are out doing what you love to do. Have fun, she’ll do great with or without the ribbon recognition. Take pics. I want to see pics. She is beautiful.


----------



## dogfaeries

Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Woo Hoo!!! Of course you did! that judge just didn’t have a chance with all that beauty before him! So happy for you.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

dogfaeries said:


> Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


That's fantastic! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## dogma13

Woot!!


----------



## LuvShepherds

dogfaeries said:


> Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


Congratulations! I told my dogs and they are doing a happy dance.


----------



## Catrinka

Yay!! Congrats to both you and Scarlet! She's a beauty.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

dogfaeries said:


> Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


Congratulations....and....please don't be insulted but can you explain what this means? I'd like to understand conformation better.


----------



## WIBackpacker

dogfaeries said:


> Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


YAY!


----------



## David Winners

dogfaeries said:


> Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


2 paws up!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sabis mom

dogfaeries said:


> Holy moly!!! We just got a 4 point major. I’m hyperventilating in my mask, lol.


Yay! Pictures please. Good girl Scarlet


----------



## LuvShepherds

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Congratulations....and....please don't be insulted but can you explain what this means? I'd like to understand conformation better.











How to Count Points at AKC Dog Shows







www.akc.org


----------



## dogfaeries

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Congratulations....and....please don't be insulted but can you explain what this means? I'd like to understand conformation better.


Not a problem! I’ll try to make it as short as possible. 

Dogs and bitches are shown separately. Dogs show first. There are several classes, like 6-9 puppy, 9-12 puppy, Bred by exhibitor, Novice, American Bred, Open. The 1st place winners of each of these classes go back in the ring, and the judge picks her Winners dog. She then picks her second choice which is called Reserve.

Then we do the same thing with the bitches. Scarlet is shown in the Open class. She won her class, went back in with the other 1st place class bitches, and the judge picked Scarlet for Winners Bitch. 

Okay, now, the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch go back in the ring for Best of Breed with any specials (champions) that are entered. Today we had one champion. The champion was a dog and he went Breed, so the judge picked Scarlet for Best Opposite sex. The Winners dog was given Best of Winners over Scarlet.

Only the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch get points. That's it. 

Okay, so points. Ugh. It takes 15 points to finish a dog (get their championship). The dog has to have 2 major wins, under two different judges, and then the rest of the points under other judges. Major wins are 3, 4 or 5 points. 

To determine the points you get is kind of complicated, and it is different for every breed, and different for dogs and bitches, and is different depending on what region of the country you’re in. 

In Oklahoma (and Kansas & Texas), in GSDs, it currently takes 11 bitches for a 3 points, 15 bitches for 4 points, and 21 bitches for 5 points. The counts are a little less for dogs, but I have a bitch, so I don’t care, lol. We had 15 bitches entered today, and all 15 showed, so the major was 4 points. Going into this show Scarlet had 8 points, with no majors. That win today leaves her with just one major to get her championship. 

Tomorrow is a whole new ballgame, with a different judge (in this case Jimmy Moses). There are 14 bitches entered, so it would be a 3 point major. If Scarlet should get the major tomorrow, then she is a champion.


----------



## dogfaeries

The blue ribbon is 1st place in Open
The purple is Winners (where the points are) 
The red & white is Best Opposite.


----------



## dogfaeries

Bearshandler said:


> Are you familiar with any of the dogs at the nationals?


I honestly haven’t even paid attention!


----------



## Steve Strom

dogfaeries said:


> Tomorrow is a whole new ballgame, with a different judge (in this case Jimmy Moses). There are 14 bitches entered, so it would be a 3 point major. If Scarlet should get the major tomorrow, then she is a champion.


Its not uncommon to think your dog isn't what a particular judge likes, and be wrong on that day. Good luck.


----------



## NadDog24

Congrats to you and Scarlet and best of luck


----------



## dogfaeries

Steve Strom said:


> Its not uncommon to think your dog isn't what a particular judge likes, and be wrong on that day. Good luck.


Very true. My handler thinks that she’s not Jimmy’s type of dog. My breeder friend thinks that Jimmy will like her, but may or may not use her. Clear as mud? My handler told me that our judge we had today likes a moderate, black & tan dog. Which Scarlet is. Her husband was supposed to judge tomorrow, and he also likes Scarlet’s type, but alas the judge change. 

I’m critical of my own dog. This past week I tried to look at her with a different eye, that she wasn’t my dog. And you know what, lol, she’s a pretty nice dog.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

dogfaeries said:


> Not a problem! I’ll try to make it as short as possible.
> 
> Dogs and bitches are shown separately. Dogs show first. There are several classes, like 6-9 puppy, 9-12 puppy, Bred by exhibitor, Novice, American Bred, Open. The 1st place winners of each of these classes go back in the ring, and the judge picks her Winners dog. She then picks her second choice which is called Reserve.
> 
> Then we do the same thing with the bitches. Scarlet is shown in the Open class. She won her class, went back in with the other 1st place class bitches, and the judge picked Scarlet for Winners Bitch.
> 
> Okay, now, the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch go back in the ring for Best of Breed with any specials (champions) that are entered. Today we had one champion. The champion was a dog and he went Breed, so the judge picked Scarlet for Best Opposite sex. The Winners dog was given Best of Winners over Scarlet.
> 
> Only the Winners Dog and the Winners Bitch get points. That's it.
> 
> Okay, so points. Ugh. It takes 15 points to finish a dog (get their championship). The dog has to have 2 major wins, under two different judges, and then the rest of the points under other judges. Major wins are 3, 4 or 5 points.
> 
> To determine the points you get is kind of complicated, and it is different for every breed, and different for dogs and bitches, and is different depending on what region of the country you’re in.
> 
> In Oklahoma (and Kansas & Texas), in GSDs, it currently takes 11 bitches for a 3 points, 15 bitches for 4 points, and 21 bitches for 5 points. The counts are a little less for dogs, but I have a bitch, so I don’t care, lol. We had 15 bitches entered today, and all 15 showed, so the major was 4 points. Going into this show Scarlet had 8 points, with no majors. That win today leaves her with just one major to get her championship.
> 
> Tomorrow is a whole new ballgame, with a different judge (in this case Jimmy Moses). There are 14 bitches entered, so it would be a 3 point major. If Scarlet should get the major tomorrow, then she is a champion.


Thanks, I appreciate the explanation.


----------



## dogfaeries

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the explanation.


You’re welcome. I know it’s kind of convoluted!


----------



## Jenny720

So awesome!!!! Yay Scarlet she is making up for most time!


----------



## dogfaeries

Jenny720 said:


> So awesome!!!! Yay Scarlet she is making up for most time!


She hasn’t shown since last November when she was semi naked. It was a very nice win!


----------



## LuvShepherds

Did they do anything different due to social distancing?


----------



## dogfaeries

Masks were required in the building, and they had all the grooming spots spaced out. They were spaced out in the ring too. No spectators, and you couldn’t be at the ring unless you had a dog. Once you were done showing you had to clear out. Lots of hand sanitizer everywhere, and a zillion bottles of hand soap in the bathroom.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Congratulations. Glad to see shows going on and dogs earning points. I dont know if we will ever get in the ring again.


----------



## dogfaeries

vomlittlehaus said:


> Congratulations. Glad to see shows going on and dogs earning points. I dont know if we will ever get in the ring again.


I didn’t think I was going to show anymore, but my breeder friend called and convinced me. Today (she was there) after Scarlet’s win, she said “aren’t you glad I called you and made you enter?” Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## Bearshandler

That's awesome you got a major.


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks guys. Let’s do it again tomorrow!


----------



## ksotto333

Looking good Scarlett. Congratulations!🥇


----------



## WNGD

Harley wants to know what Scarlet's doing Friday night?


----------



## dogfaeries

CHAMPION LAUREMI’S ALMOST WASN’T

Major win under Jimmy Moses

I’m dying. And yes we got a photo.


----------



## Sabis mom

Yay Scarlet! 
I am so happy for you Diane, you must be so proud of your girl.


----------



## dogma13

Doing a happy dance for you!!!!!Congrats!!!!!


----------



## wolfstraum

Congratulations!

So where's the big ribbon haul photo??? 

Lee


----------



## dogfaeries

wolfstraum said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> So where's the big ribbon haul photo???
> 
> Lee


----------



## dogfaeries

Same outcome as yesterday, with a championship tacked on!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

dogfaeries said:


> Same outcome as yesterday, with a championship tacked on!


huge congratulations!


----------



## LuvShepherds

Congratulations!


----------



## Heartandsoul

What a true Champion she is! And what a perfect weekend. Congratulations!


----------



## dogfaeries

Our informal Facebook photo. It was soooo windy, and she was being a doofus.


----------



## NadDog24

Congratulations Scarlet! I knew you could do it


----------



## chuckd

Congratulations to you and the new champ!


----------



## Dunkirk

Congratulations!!! Shame there wasn't a "Miss Congeniality" too, she'd win it for sure.


----------



## David Winners

dogfaeries said:


> CHAMPION LAUREMI’S ALMOST WASN’T
> 
> Major win under Jimmy Moses
> 
> I’m dying. And yes we got a photo.


That's AWESOME!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks a lot guys. I’m still kind of in shock. Never in a million years did I think Scarlet would win both majors this weekend, and finish! And having that new champion photo with Jimmy Moses makes it a little bit surreal, lol. When the photographer was taking her win photo, Jimmy was directing me on what to do ( I had to stand in front of Scarlet, not say anything, and when he gave me the signal I was to walk straight away, so she would stare at me - worked like a charm). I thanked him for her win. It was kinda magical, LOL. 

Tomorrow the proof photos will be on the show photographers web site. I’m going to order a print for both days.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Congrats to you and Champion Scarlet!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Ordered a print and a digital copy of yesterday’s win. As soon as I get the link to download the photo, I’ll post it here. I’ll get the one for Saturday’s win too as soon as I can, but photos are pricey and my handler would probably want me to pay her instead of buying a bunch of photos, lol.


----------



## Galathiel

I'm so happy for you! It's been a road .. but you finally got to your destination!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

dogfaeries said:


> Thanks a lot guys. I’m still kind of in shock. Never in a million years did I think Scarlet would win both majors this weekend, and finish! And having that new champion photo with Jimmy Moses makes it a little bit surreal, lol.


*MANY* Congratulations! 🎉

AND under Jimmy Moses no less!!!! How FANTASTIC!!!!!

Beautiful girl!!! 

Well done to both of you!!!!


----------



## dogfaeries

You know, I was going to spay her this summer and not show anymore. Glad I changed my mind, lol.


----------



## Galathiel

Time to change your signature!


----------



## dogfaeries

Galathiel said:


> Time to change your signature!


Ooooooo! On it!


----------



## dogfaeries

Win photo!


----------



## David Winners

Oh that's just fantastic!


----------



## Sabis mom

She is so beautiful!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks guys. My wild, feisty girl! I’m fortunate to have her.


----------



## David Winners

dogfaeries said:


> Thanks guys. My wild, feisty girl! I’m fortunate to have her.


It's amazing what good a dog can bring to your life 

And they just love doing it!


----------

